# Before & After: mascaras



## Jennifer (Sep 5, 2006)

the idea of this thread is to show and tell your mascara






show us your lashes before the mascara and then after! don't forget to mention which mascara it is.

*MASCARA...*

cover girl's lash exact (in very black)

*BEFORE...*






AFTER...


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 5, 2006)

wow what a great idea!!!


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 5, 2006)

great thread!


----------



## beautynista (Sep 5, 2006)

Cool thread!!

I'll post pics later.


----------



## Leony (Sep 5, 2006)

This one too!


----------



## LVA (Sep 5, 2006)

wow!! great thread Jennifer, I'll get on it 2morrow, just washed off my Mu for the night and too sleepy to put on mascara and take pics right now





I'm gonna bookmark this page for reference too ....



thx for the thread Jen.


----------



## alliestella (Sep 5, 2006)

You have beautiful eyes, Jennifer !

My before/after pic (with Shu Uemura precise volume mascara)


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 5, 2006)

i really like the idea of the before and afters


----------



## fickledpink (Sep 5, 2006)

Cool thread!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 5, 2006)

glad you guys like it!





allie, that mascara looks nice! thanks for taking pics!


----------



## CamaroChick (Sep 5, 2006)

Fantastic idea for a thread! Thanks for sharing, ladies.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice thread you guys have some great lashes! This will be intersting.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Sep 5, 2006)

This is cool. I'm going to try and post mine wearing Estee Lauder's Magnascopic, More Than Mascara and Illusionist.


----------



## Heather12801 (Sep 5, 2006)

I will post my pics soon. I have like NO eyelashes it seems, so any mascara makes it look like I do. I really like Prescriptives False Eyelashes, though. Anwyay, will post pics later.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 5, 2006)

another awesome idea jennifer, thanks!!


----------



## ptoe1975 (Sep 5, 2006)

wow!!! great lashes!!


----------



## Sereia (Sep 5, 2006)

Great thread, I can't wait to see more pictures. I think this kind of threads helps us decide on what to buy when we are not sure!

Thank you


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 5, 2006)

Cool idea for a thread!! I just got L'Oreals HIP mascara and it works wonders. My eyelashes are already pretty long and have natural curl, but they aren't very thick. With the HIP mascara the look really thick and dramatic.


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *alliestella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You have beautiful eyes, Jennifer !
My before/after pic (with Shu Uemura precise volume mascara)

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d5...terproof60.jpg

How do you do so they look so natural?


----------



## Kelly (Sep 6, 2006)

oooo....awesome thread. You know I used to be the before and after queen....so I'm definitely gonna get into this one as well. I'll be posting mine soon.

So you want ONLY mascara one then after pic or just take a pic of eye before we apply mascara and after with mascara (whether with eye makeup or not)?


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oooo....awesome thread. You know I used to be the before and after queen....so I'm definitely gonna get into this one as well. I'll be posting mine soon.
So you want ONLY mascara one then after pic or just take a pic of eye before we apply mascara and after with mascara (whether with eye makeup or not)?

just like we did it, before without anything on it, and then after with the mascara


----------



## alliestella (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How do you do so they look so natural? I think it's the mascara which gives this natural look, Volume Precise has a very light texture but at the same time lasts all day !
Diorshow Unlimited (nice result but the texture is too heavy for me)


----------



## rdenee (Sep 8, 2006)

Great idea! Here are my favorite mascaras.

The first photo is no makeup, second photo Fiberwig, third CG LashExact, fourth LashExact topped with Fiberwig.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks great ladies! I am a mascara freak - righ along with lip gloss


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rdenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great idea! Here are my favorite mascaras. The first photo is no makeup, second photo Fiberwig, third CG LashExact, fourth LashExact topped with Fiberwig.

OOooohh! Your lashes in the last photo look really nice!


----------



## rdenee (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OOooohh! Your lashes in the last photo look really nice! Thanks! It is my new favorites. I had never thought to mix mascaras until I read some of the posts on MUT. I just love it! The brush that comes with the LashExact mascara hits every lash. The Fiberwig really adds to the length!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rdenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks! It is my new favorites. I had never thought to mix mascaras until I read some of the posts on MUT. I just love it! The brush that comes with the LashExact mascara hits every lash. The Fiberwig really adds to the length! Your welcome! Keep it up!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rdenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks! It is my new favorites. I had never thought to mix mascaras until I read some of the posts on MUT. I just love it! The brush that comes with the LashExact mascara hits every lash. The Fiberwig really adds to the length! I agree. I love your lashes in the fourth picture. Really makes your eyes POP!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *alliestella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Diorshow Unlimited (nice result but the texture is too heavy for me)
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d5...ascaradior.jpg

ooohhh, looks great! thanks for the pic!

Originally Posted by *rdenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great idea! Here are my favorite mascaras. The first photo is no makeup, second photo Fiberwig, third CG LashExact, fourth LashExact topped with Fiberwig.

definitely loving the last the most! thanks for the pics!


----------



## rejectstar (Sep 8, 2006)

alliestella, the Diorshow looks amazing on your eyes! So pretty.

I have a couple mascaras I should do a before&amp;after with... just as soon as I can fix my computer and upload pics


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Sep 18, 2006)

I think I am the only person on the planet that doesn't have a digital camera (So many other things I like to spend my money on, such as MAC makeup



But, my In-Laws are gettin me for my b-day so I will have soon &amp; then I can post some pics). However, I just got the Loreal HIP mascara and love, love,love it!!!! Also, the Talika lash growth stuff, got from Sephora, really works. My lashes are getting so long. So between that and the HIP mascara they look so pretty.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Sep 18, 2006)

What a Good Idea!!!! I should post mine, but I can never get a good close picture of my eye! I'm sooo retarded!


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 19, 2006)

Great idea for a thread! Mascara is one of my must haves!


----------



## Lindabear (Sep 19, 2006)

cool thread, makes me want to buy more mascaras


----------



## SumtingSweet (Sep 19, 2006)

I was looking for this thread but I couldn't find it! I'll post a little later


----------



## sheilarose (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the idea of this thread is to show and tell your mascara




show us your lashes before the mascara and then after! don't forget to mention which mascara it is.

*MASCARA...*

cover girl's lash exact (in very black)

*BEFORE...*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...us/Before2.jpg

AFTER...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ous/After2.jpg

Jennifer your eyes look gorgeous. Lashes WOW! Color of your eyes beautiful. Great job.Sheila Rose


----------



## Brownshugaz (Sep 19, 2006)

i love this thread!


----------



## bluecream1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Would someone explain to me what Fiberwig is? Is is something like Laura Geller's Fast Lash? Thanks!


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 19, 2006)

ok.........here's my before and after

butt ugly before... and after is with my new Max Factor lash perfection form Lisa



on the top lashes....and the bottom lashes have Maybelline full 'n' soft. Please excuse all the brow hairs, I just plucked them but I guess the camera sees more....I guess that means I'm due for a waxing!!

Attachment 25398Attachment 25399


----------



## LittleMissV (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow great idea!! you girls think of great topics!!


----------



## pieced (Sep 21, 2006)

This is the new one from L'oreal called Telescopic. The first one is a before and after, and the rest are just how it looks with 2coats of mascara...


----------



## rejectstar (Sep 21, 2006)

Holy crap! Your lashes are monstrous, pieced!! Crazyness. I almost can't believe that,






Well... I got a new mascara yesterday [Almay One Coat Nourishing Triple Effect], and I figured I'd do one of these. Kind of pathetic compared to the previous post, but ah well...

Attachment 25468

Please disregard the icky brows... I'm trying to grow them out a little, so they're a bit shaggy at the moment





I'm pretty impressed with this mascara, though. It'll take a while to master the wand [it's weird shaped... long bristes on one side and short on the other], but I think when I get the technique down I'll be able to make it look better.


----------



## macuphead (Sep 21, 2006)

ohh this is a great idea! i cant wait to see some of the posts! great ones so far


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is the new one from L'oreal called Telescopic. The first one is a before and after, and the rest are just how it looks with 2coats of mascara... are those ur real lashes?? they're so long to begin with!!


----------



## sheilarose (Sep 22, 2006)

What do you guys think is the best waterproof mascara?

Keep all your replies coming. My eyes tear and they smudge easy so I have to use Waterproof only.


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is the new one from L'oreal called Telescopic. The first one is a before and after, and the rest are just how it looks with 2coats of mascara... Holy moly, I need to get me some Telescopic! It's unreal how long they make your lashes look. I wonder how it'd work if you used a volumizing one after...Thanks for the pics.


----------



## sheilarose (Sep 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Holy moly, I need to get me some Telescopic! It's unreal how long they make your lashes look. I wonder how it'd work if you used a volumizing one after...Thanks for the pics.



I wonder if Telescopic comes in Waterproof. Your lashes look so mystical and magical. I want those lashes.


----------



## rdenee (Sep 22, 2006)

WOW, I need to try that Telescopic. Those are amazing lashes.


----------



## Tesia (Sep 22, 2006)

pieced, your lashes look amaazing. I really want to get that mascara now!


----------



## pieced (Sep 22, 2006)

LOL, My lashes got longer, and they ar my real lashes, but I like to have volume for my lashes, so I found that, if I use an old mascara wand right after applying the coats, then it seperates, and gives volume, but one thing bad about L'oreal mascara's is that it falls down, i.e onto the lower lids. So I think LancomÃª Fatal would be better for this same effect, but with better mascara. I don't know if it comes in waterproff, if not, the company's usually wait to see if the mascara's are popular enough, and then they release the waterproff, so if it's not available, then wait...


----------



## jessimau (Sep 25, 2006)

I love everyone's pics! Pieced, you have amazing lashes!!

I know ppl have already posted CG's Lash Exact. I just can't help chiming in. My before is from yesterday afternoon, no makeup at all. I meant to take one after I'd curled but before I'd applied mascara, so you could see a better comparison, but with all the eye makeup I had on I didn't think it would be easy to see just my lashes. So here you go, I used CG Lash Exact in very black. I also have it in waterproof and love it...I got the same results.


----------



## sheilarose (Sep 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jessimau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love everyone's pics! Pieced, you have amazing lashes!!
I know ppl have already posted CG's Lash Exact. I just can't help chiming in. My before is from yesterday afternoon, no makeup at all. I meant to take one after I'd curled but before I'd applied mascara, so you could see a better comparison, but with all the eye makeup I had on I didn't think it would be easy to see just my lashes. So here you go, I used CG Lash Exact in very black. I also have it in waterproof and love it...I got the same results.

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...ssicaseye3.jpg

Wow Beautiful lashes. Great Before &amp; After. thanks for the pics. I am happy that it is in waterproof. Sheila Rose


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 25, 2006)

Beautiful eyes ladies!! lashes look great!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks for the pics, all!


----------



## pieced (Oct 25, 2006)

I brough Dior Show a few weeks ago, and it's supposed to give me volume and length, and it does neither of those things. You be the judge...


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 25, 2006)

All of your lashes look great



I'll have to write down a list of the mascaras and buy them to try them. I like BadGal, but its starting to suck


----------



## vav (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I brough Dior Show a few weeks ago, and it's supposed to give me volume and length, and it does neither of those things. You be the judge... I prefer the telescopic because it has more intense colour. Great lashes!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh, this is great! Maybe I'll take pics... Or just move some over from a tut I did LOL!


----------



## pj03079 (Oct 26, 2006)

> the idea of this thread is to show and tell your mascara
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I brough Dior Show a few weeks ago, and it's supposed to give me volume and length, and it does neither of those things. You be the judge... I think the length you got with L'oreal's Telescopic was much more dramatic, but I think Dior Show looks pretty good too. Though, yeah, there's not a whole lot of volume. It seems like when a mascara is stated to do both length and volume, it kind of falls short when compared to a product that just does one of those things. Though, after seeing Andi's before &amp; after with L'oreal HIP's mascara, I really want to check it out for myself!


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi,

Great thread Jenn. Loving the photo submissions.


----------



## chocobon (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow gr8 thread and gr8 pics


----------



## pieced (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah, the L'oreal one was more dramatic, and better colours, it was not worth the $24 I spend on the Dior. Man I miss my LancomÃª HypnosÃ©...


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 26, 2006)

*Everyones lashes look great



*


----------



## miss_belle (Oct 26, 2006)

i'm like obsessed with eyelashes. my own are a bit shit


----------



## vav (Nov 1, 2006)

first one is without although it's actually after i removed the mascara

second is with loreal lash architect in waterproof


----------



## Leony (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Vav!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Nov 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is the new one from L'oreal called Telescopic. The first one is a before and after, and the rest are just how it looks with 2coats of mascara... You should be in the guiness book of world records for longest eyelashes!


----------



## pieced (Nov 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ArcEnCiel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You should be in the guiness book of world records for longest eyelashes! That's hillarious. I wonder if that's possible. LOL Thanks


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2006)

thanks for the pics!


----------



## finnya (Nov 3, 2006)

Great lashes on great photos!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Nov 3, 2006)

The HIP is great but it dries out SOOOOOOOOO Fast. It just isnt the same after 2 weeks.


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 3, 2006)

I am in love with this thread!! Ladies with great lashes, how cool


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm loving this thread!



Awesome idea, Jen!


----------



## LVA (Nov 3, 2006)

i recently ran out of MF LP so i ran out to buy the Hip mascara and for $10 ... it doesn't do much for my lash except maybe make it darker, i'm going back to LP (or i might try out covergirl's LE first. .hehe ) ... thx for all the b4 and afters girls


----------



## love2482 (Nov 3, 2006)

great thread! Another reason I need to buy a camera...


----------



## starburst697 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok, pieced, lashes are amazing, I think everyone agrees on that. This is a really great post, its always so tricky talking about mascaras since everyone has different lashes. I know that I personally always have a hard time finding mascaras that work since my lashes are so sparse and thin. I think I'm going to have to break down and buy lash exact, it looks like it gives great results! I really am anxious to try Loreal Telescopic when it comes to the states, I feel like a kid waiting for christmas!


----------



## emih19 (Nov 9, 2006)

great thread


----------



## babdora (Nov 9, 2006)

Can anyone post the before/after of Shu uemura Basic? I am so interested how does it look...


----------



## sheilarose (Nov 11, 2006)

Where can I buy the Telescopic Mascara.

Sheila Rose


----------



## angellove (Nov 11, 2006)

oooo... great idea.... i`ll refer to this thread when i want to buy mascara... terrific idea!


----------



## pieced (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. ANyone who is planning to buy Telescopic, that is not the mascara to buy if you wnat volume and length, Telescopic only gives length. I recommend LancomÃª Hypnose. I'll post pics of Hypnose as soon as I buy it...


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow! Im deffo gonna get me some L'oreal Telescopic!!! Lol! You have got fab lashes anywho!

I use Lancome Hypnose and that is good also!

Good thread


----------



## shesBANG (Nov 11, 2006)

I use CG Lash w/e it's called. It's sad that I dont know... I just know that it's the purple bottle, with the purple brush. And unfortuanltly mines so worn from being carried around and used all the time that everything but half the word "Lash" is gone.

Anyway...the pictures might be weird. It was kind of hard to get a picture of my eye...the flash kept blinding me, and no flash = fuzzy picture.

http://www.sweet-nothing.org/pictures/eyelashes.JPG


----------



## pieced (Nov 27, 2006)

Here is my take on *Helena Rubenstien's Lash Queen*. It was a very good mascara and it does what it says, like gives volume and length. For a before pic of my lashes, look at the other pics in this thread. I was too lazy to take a before with this mascara...

The first one is the left eye and the second one is the right eye...


----------



## mintesa (Nov 27, 2006)

beautiful lashes

here are two mascarras that dont do anything for me...

they are too heavy and pull down my lashes, my favorites are still BeYu Model mascara and MaxFactor Masterpiece

picture 1 is one eye no mascarra 1 with lash stylist Maybelline

picture 2 " " 1 with Channel Inimitable

picture 3 i just put channel on both. as you can see they pull down my lashes, making them look shorter.


----------



## sheilarose (Nov 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my take on *Helena Rubenstien's Lash Queen*. It was a very good mascara and it does what it says, like gives volume and length. For a before pic of my lashes, look at the other pics in this thread. I was too lazy to take a before with this mascara...
The first one is the left eye and the second one is the right eye...

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so jealous. Does it come it Waterproof. Do you have to go to a department store.
Sheila Rose


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sheilarose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so jealous. Does it come it Waterproof. Do you have to go to a department store.
Sheila Rose





Wow, indeed! I googled it, and found the waterproof version on Strawberry.net for $28.50. Don't know if there are any more inexpensive retailers out there.


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't create lemmings plz, lol


----------



## JusADiva21 (Nov 27, 2006)

I think Im gonna try the cover girl lash exact first....been wanting to try that anyway.


----------



## LeynaBanana (Nov 28, 2006)

My lashes are so short that even with lots of mascara on, it doesn't help. :/ "cries"


----------



## pieced (Nov 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sheilarose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so jealous. Does it come it Waterproof. Do you have to go to a department store.
Sheila Rose





Just like Mehrunissa said, one can, it's available in Amazon.com in water proof. It's pretty expensive, but department stores are haveing special Christmas offers, so I suggest looking it that first, or try ebay...

Originally Posted by *LeynaBanana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My lashes are so short that even with lots of mascara on, it doesn't help. :/ "cries" But that's not the key, to add like 35layers of mascara doesn't mean good results at all, it's the right mascara that does the job. Try LancomÃª mascara's, they are the best in the market...


----------



## Leony (Nov 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif beautiful lasheshere are two mascarras that dont do anything for me...

they are too heavy and pull down my lashes, my favorites are still BeYu Model mascara and MaxFactor Masterpiece

picture 1 is one eye no mascarra 1 with lash stylist Maybelline

picture 2 " " 1 with Channel Inimitable

picture 3 i just put channel on both. as you can see they pull down my lashes, making them look shorter.

Thanks Anna!


----------



## sushi-gal (Nov 28, 2006)

Cool thread! thanx.


----------



## Estrelinha (Nov 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the idea of this thread is to show and tell your mascara




show us your lashes before the mascara and then after! don't forget to mention which mascara it is.

*MASCARA...*

cover girl's lash exact (in very black)

*BEFORE...*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...us/Before2.jpg

AFTER...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ous/After2.jpg

PRETTY eyes!!


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 28, 2006)

I got a new mascara a week or so ago, and I finally got around to doing a before &amp; after with it. This is Bonne Bell EyeStyle Mascara in Black. Yes, the Lipsmackers company! LOL. I'm amazed with this stuff... it was only $3.99 CDN, but it goes on very smooth, the colour is rich &amp; dark black, no clumps, no smearing, no flaking off!!

I can't believe the cheapest mascara I ever bought turned out to be pretty much the best one I've used! Haha. The first time I put this on, I literally said "Wow" out loud, because it went on so easily, and my lashes looked crazy long! If anybody's looking for a good cheap mascara, for $4, this stuff is amazing!


----------



## iheartcolor (Nov 29, 2006)

I am in *looove* with a mascara from Fresh called 'Supernova'. When I get a new one (yikes...$25 a pop!) I'll post a photo! This is fun!


----------



## sheilarose (Nov 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, indeed! I googled it, and found the waterproof version on Strawberry.net for $28.50. Don't know if there are any more inexpensive retailers out there. Thanks so much for checking into this for me. I feel 28.50 is a little too much for me.
Sheila Rose


----------



## Leony (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey girls, I just spent some time to scan one of Japanese magazine called *Beasup*.

They got this before and after mascara topic and pictures, I hope this could helps others before purchasing any mascara.

There are more to come though, I will scan more from another Japanese magazine soon!

*MAYBELINE, LANCOME and HELENA RUBINSTEIN*







*NO.1 HIT for each mascara brand*







*VOLUME*







*CURL*





*LONG*





And if this for the whole scanned images merged, BEWARE LARGE FILE! Might take a while loading.


----------



## sushi-gal (Nov 29, 2006)

^thanks Leony



I'll check at the bookstore later on.


----------



## x3kh (Nov 29, 2006)

I can't believe how long some of your eyelashes are.


----------



## mintesa (Nov 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a new mascara a week or so ago, and I finally got around to doing a before &amp; after with it. This is Bonne Bell EyeStyle Mascara in Black. Yes, the Lipsmackers company! LOL. I'm amazed with this stuff... it was only $3.99 CDN, but it goes on very smooth, the colour is rich &amp; dark black, no clumps, no smearing, no flaking off!!
I can't believe the cheapest mascara I ever bought turned out to be pretty much the best one I've used! Haha. The first time I put this on, I literally said "Wow" out loud, because it went on so easily, and my lashes looked crazy long! If anybody's looking for a good cheap mascara, for $4, this stuff is amazing!

wow nice
tanx leony


----------



## pieced (Nov 29, 2006)

That is great List Leony, and I still think that HypnosÃ© is the best of the best, and I even poited it out without looking at the mascara tube...


----------



## BrooklynMimi (Nov 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am in *looove* with a mascara from Fresh called 'Supernova'. When I get a new one (yikes...$25 a pop!) I'll post a photo! This is fun! One of my favorite mascaras also. It's incredible.
Thanks for the scans Leony.


----------



## Leony (Nov 30, 2006)

You're welcome girls.


----------



## vav (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Leony! We've already spent enough money trying to find the prefect mascara


----------



## turtlo (Dec 1, 2006)

Heres my before&amp;&amp;&amp;after

I used Rimmel lycra lash extender =)


----------



## i3lacki2ose (Dec 2, 2006)

Argh, I have to have like 10 posts to be able to see any attachments.

So, uh... great thread idea... and, um... only 9 more posts til i can actually see the pics haha


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 2, 2006)

Looking great ladies


----------



## adren (Dec 2, 2006)

Hello - I too need 10 posts before I can see the pictures, so don't be surprised to see me quite often. Sorry!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 2, 2006)

here is one with maxfactor masterpiece. better than the previous posts, it keeps my lashes up.

another thing i like, is bodyshop eyelashtinter. its just clear gel. keeps my lashes in form. (shall post later)


----------



## jeno (Dec 2, 2006)

umm hi Leony you posted pics of befor and after i wana know the pic the one named long (mascara) the 3rd picture in it the women is doing something to her eye what is that and whats it for i know in one and 2 she was using an eye lash curler but whats that?!


----------



## everest_water (Dec 2, 2006)

thanks for the pics. i use loreal voluminous ..anyone tried the carbon black one??


----------



## Lissaboo (Dec 3, 2006)

Oo girl I love that lash exact it does the same thing for me! but yeah im currently makeupless for bed so I'll check up on this.


----------



## Leony (Dec 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jeno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif umm hi Leony you posted pics of befor and after i wana know the pic the one named long (mascara) the 3rd picture in it the women is doing something to her eye what is that and whats it for i know in one and 2 she was using an eye lash curler but whats that?! It's upper-lower lash curler


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow this is intresting!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 4, 2006)

here is me with bodyshop tinting gel. i like this one too, coz it doesnt wear down my lashes.


----------



## Blue_eyed Babe (Dec 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *turtlo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heres my before&amp;&amp;&amp;afterI used Rimmel lycra lash extender =)

Wow! Such beautiful, lush lashes you have, both before and after! Such great results for a "drugstore" brand!


----------



## cutee (Dec 5, 2006)

wow


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Dec 5, 2006)

wow


----------



## turtlo (Dec 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Blue_eyed Babe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow! Such beautiful, lush lashes you have, both before and after! Such great results for a "drugstore" brand! thank you! the pics make them look a little clumpy but whatev!


----------



## d.ngu719 (Dec 6, 2006)

It's a difference but pretty =]


----------



## ahyee (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone uses YSL Mascaras?


----------



## Leony (Dec 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ahyee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anyone uses YSL Mascaras? I only know Sophia, but maybe Katie (KathrynNicole) too.


----------



## bejealous2 (Dec 8, 2006)

i lov CG lash excat! Looks good girl!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Dec 13, 2006)

This is with Flirt!Big Flirt Thickening Mascara.Dont mind my oily eyes






Before

Attachment 28363

After

Attachment 28364


----------



## sheilarose (Dec 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bejealous2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i lov CG lash excat! Looks good girl! Hearing so much about CG Lash Exact. I can't wait to try it. Would you buy it again.
Sheila Rose


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes. YSL mascaras are amazing.


----------



## VaNiLLiTa (Dec 17, 2006)

helo girls, these are few of my mascaras, hope you like it


----------



## missnadia (Dec 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VaNiLLiTa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif helo girls, these are few of my mascaras, hope you like it



Very helpful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## VaNiLLiTa (Dec 17, 2006)

my pleasure, missnadia


----------



## LVA (Dec 17, 2006)

VaNiLLiTa - all the mascaras look great on u, but volume shocking realli makes a big difference imo


----------



## missnadia (Dec 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif VaNiLLiTa - all the mascaras look great on u, but volume shocking realli makes a big difference imo I know!!! I wanna get it for myself now!


----------



## VaNiLLiTa (Dec 17, 2006)

hmm, i dont know... i dont like my lashes to look like spider's legs. my favourite mascara is rimmel volume flash, it really works wonders on me, but unfortunately you can't seen that in the picture. i think it's 100000 times better than volume shocking


----------



## malsa (Dec 17, 2006)

I absolutely love this! Mascara is amazing


----------



## moon14 (Dec 17, 2006)

Great lashes on great photos!


----------



## perlanga (Dec 21, 2006)

I love wet n wild mascara in Black. It' $2, I'll post pics soon.


----------



## hitz4evr15 (Dec 21, 2006)

nice lashes everyone!

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a new mascara a week or so ago, and I finally got around to doing a before &amp; after with it. This is Bonne Bell EyeStyle Mascara in Black. Yes, the Lipsmackers company! LOL. I'm amazed with this stuff... it was only $3.99 CDN, but it goes on very smooth, the colour is rich &amp; dark black, no clumps, no smearing, no flaking off!!
I can't believe the cheapest mascara I ever bought turned out to be pretty much the best one I've used! Haha. The first time I put this on, I literally said "Wow" out loud, because it went on so easily, and my lashes looked crazy long! If anybody's looking for a good cheap mascara, for $4, this stuff is amazing!

WOW the results look amazing! I'm gonna hafta check that out! Thanks for posting!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm getting ready to do mine! I'll post the pics in a little bit!


----------



## girl2006 (Dec 22, 2006)

any pics on maxfactor?


----------



## chrgrl (Dec 23, 2006)

i forgot to take a "before" but here's my "after" with CG Volume Exact:


----------



## LVA (Dec 23, 2006)

girl2006 - check the beginning pages of this thread

chrgrl - wow, that looks great, thanx for sharing


----------



## girl2006 (Dec 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *turtlo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heres my before&amp;&amp;&amp;afterI used Rimmel lycra lash extender =)

omg i love your lashes, that is really rimmel! what is the name of it b/c i looked at it on their site but couldnt find it. did you curl your lashes before and is it volumizing?


----------



## Jeannine (Dec 27, 2006)

Great idea. Can't wait to post enough to actually see the pics...


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 29, 2006)

Here's two of my before and after's. The first one is Cover Girl Volume Exact and the second one is L'Oreal HIP.


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Dec 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AnnaBelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's two of my before and after's. The first one is Cover Girl Volume Exact and the second one is L'Oreal HIP. 
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...olumeexact.jpg

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...Bellex/HIP.jpg

WOW! Great effect! I wonder what L'oreal HIP will do with my lashes, cant wait to try it


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow! I love my Volume Exact, but I may need to try L'Oreal's now!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 29, 2006)

IMO I think L'Oreal has a better volumizing effect than Volume Exact. It doesn't have the different brush though. Just a regular brush. The HIP is becoming my new HG mascara.

CzarownicaGosia- Let me know what you think of it when you try it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 9, 2007)

OMG! The L'Oreal HIP is insane! lol.

Thanks for sharing, AnnaBelle.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 9, 2007)

L'Oreal HIP and L'Oreal Telescopic together are awesome!!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Before*






*After*


----------



## Chaela (Jan 9, 2007)

Here are mine, sorry about the bad angles and the fact that Clean Lash wasnt as sharp as the rest. Oh the Palladio is the Herbal Thickening Non- Waterproof


----------



## niksaki (Jan 9, 2007)

Great thread!


----------



## Mizkizzie (Jan 9, 2007)

ARG! i really got to get posting so i can see all these photos.. im totally missing out.


----------



## southcitybabe (Jan 10, 2007)

Clinique High Definition Lashes.


----------



## LaStupenda (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow. The Clinique looks AWESOME!!


----------



## heidi2007 (Jan 10, 2007)

diorshow works good


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 10, 2007)

Great thread, such a good idea to have mascara before and afters. I particularly liked the Japanese articles!


----------



## itzmarylicious (Jan 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *everest_water* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks for the pics. i use loreal voluminous ..anyone tried the carbon black one?? OOooO i just bought the carbon black one. i gotta credit it, it is very black. It seems ot clump so much easier too. Argh, I'll never find a mascara that works for me.


----------



## arwa (Jan 11, 2007)

woooooooooooooooooooooooow

HR the best


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Heather12801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I will post my pics soon. I have like NO eyelashes it seems, so any mascara makes it look like I do. I really like Prescriptives False Eyelashes, though. Anwyay, will post pics later. lol I have the same issue


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 14, 2007)

Cool thread, I'll never forget the first time I wore mascara. I was about 12 and It was my Mums and I could not BELIEVE the difference it made being blonde with very fair, but long, lashes. I think it was at that moment that my obessions with MU started! lol

I really must learn how to use my camera to post as this is a great thread!


----------



## Thais (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's my before:

Attachment 29497

And after using L'Oreal Telescopic mascara ( my new love!):

Attachment 29498Attachment 29499


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, Thais...that's incredible I think I might have to get that mascara now!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow..It really elongates your lashes! Guess I'll have to try it out now!


----------



## le_tink (Jan 17, 2007)

Has anyone tried the L'oreal's Telescopic mascara that doesn't have perfect lashes to begin with?


----------



## Thais (Jan 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *le_tink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has anyone tried the L'oreal's Telescopic mascara that doesn't have perfect lashes to begin with? My lashes are far from perfect!!!


----------



## le_tink (Jan 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My lashes are far from perfect!!! I hope I didn't offend you, it was meant to be a compliment, but I would like to see how it works on shorter lashes. I guess I could get my butt up from the computer and go get some, hmm we'll see.


----------



## xclusiiv (Jan 17, 2007)

Lovin the lashes !


----------



## jemmaxox (Jan 20, 2007)

hey6 im new on here, i was looking forward to looking at before and after pics but with some of them you have to have 10 posts or more... so i better get posting lol


----------



## girl2006 (Jan 24, 2007)

great results!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow Thais! Telescopic really makes your lashes look great!


----------



## CharmeC (Jan 25, 2007)

I love this thread! I've been posting before and after pictures of various mascaras on my blog for a year now, the most dramatic picture I took was from using L'Oreal Volume Shocking:


----------



## jaime.rever (Feb 23, 2007)

When I get a chance I will post a Lancome and Clinique before &amp; after.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Feb 23, 2007)

Look very nice.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my before:Attachment 29497

And after using L'Oreal Telescopic mascara ( my new love!):

Attachment 29498Attachment 29499

wow i love the results of that mascara


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 11, 2007)

Everyones lashes look Great! My Favorite mascara right now is Lancome L'Extreme! I'll try to post some pics later!


----------



## earthtonez (Mar 11, 2007)

Covergirl Lash Exact and I did not curl my lashes.




BEFORE




AFTER


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *earthtonez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Covergirl Lash Exact and I did not curl my lashes.
http://images21.fotki.com/v578/photo...1-vi.jpgBEFORE

http://images21.fotki.com/v578/photo...13-vi.jpgAFTER

Thanks!


----------



## melyxo (Apr 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *miss_belle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm like obsessed with eyelashes. my own are a bit shit LOL That made me laugh....

Im not so fancied on mine either


----------



## alioli (Apr 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pieced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my take on *Helena Rubenstien's Lash Queen*. It was a very good mascara and it does what it says, like gives volume and length. For a before pic of my lashes, look at the other pics in this thread. I was too lazy to take a before with this mascara...
The first one is the left eye and the second one is the right eye...

i love that mascara too; the only wrong thing i see about it is that it dryes too fast, but the mascara itself is awesome.


----------



## tajameka (Apr 11, 2007)

i kno this is about mascaras but...EARTHT0NEZ..ur eyeshahow looks amazing!


----------



## Colorlicious (Apr 12, 2007)

this is a great threat, i still have to find my good mascara, i will post pics when i find it!


----------



## Dee_Vine (Apr 12, 2007)

Awesome thread! I shall take pics tomorrow with the ones I have... and show off my mix n match combos! hehe


----------



## earthtonez (Apr 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tajameka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i kno this is about mascaras but...EARTHT0NEZ..ur eyeshahow looks amazing! Thanks


----------



## Maysie (Apr 14, 2007)

I used prescriptives lash envy over one coat of rimmel lyra extend. Not sure how I like the layering thing. I think it usually looks better with just the prescriptives. Will have to take a new pic of just that one soon.

before:






and after:


----------



## beautydiva (Apr 22, 2007)

thanx very much


----------



## breathless (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks ladies! i've been trying to find a mascara that'll suit me well.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 23, 2007)

Heres mine! My lashes often disagree with eachother and go every way possible! ugh! im wearing badgal lash and it's not my fave at all but im kind of in the middle of finding a new mascara


----------



## HeyLiz (Apr 23, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 29, 2007)

telescopic mascara

kinda blurry


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 29, 2007)

^That looks really nice on you


----------



## MindySue (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks


----------



## MissOli (May 2, 2007)

think I gotta try L'oreal telescopic mascara...seems like a good one


----------



## badbadgirl (May 2, 2007)

me too! It's on sale at CVS this week.


----------



## newyorkknick (May 8, 2007)

good idear


----------



## Hysa (May 8, 2007)

Hahah good idea!! And great lashes

Yeaaaaaa


----------



## missnadia (May 9, 2007)

Telescopic is great, I love it!


----------



## kanpol (May 10, 2007)

I wanna be able to see the pic's but I am newbie trying to get the 10 posts.


----------



## chaoticbeauty (May 10, 2007)

I want to see the pics too!



I've been searching for new mascara since my lashes are so wimpy without mascara and my current one just doesn't seem to do much for me.


----------



## La_Mari (May 27, 2007)

I'm going to take pictures later on...

This is Maybelline Lash Stylist in Very Black...


----------



## sheilarose (May 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm going to take pictures later on...
This is Maybelline Lash Stylist in Very Black...

http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/b...aggym/eyes.jpg

http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/b...ggym/eyess.jpg

http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/b.../eyelashes.jpg

Wow your lashes look great.
Sheila Rose


----------



## greatnana (May 28, 2007)

great


----------



## La_Mari (May 28, 2007)

Thank you! I actually have long lashes but they're not as noticeable without mascara cause they get lighter.


----------



## peanut_butter_j (May 30, 2007)

Very pretty eyes ladies. I love it.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (May 30, 2007)

i love maybelline lash stylist!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindySue (May 30, 2007)

telescopic IS great, at walmart they have the special where if you buy it you get a free black liquid eyeliner that matches and works so good, i love the felt tip.

not to mention i LOVE gold and theyre gold..way better than the standard silver


----------



## Ashley (May 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *le_tink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has anyone tried the L'oreal's Telescopic mascara that doesn't have perfect lashes to begin with? If your lashes are pretty thin to begin with, and tend to get weighed down by mascaras, Telescopic probably isn't the best for you. It made my short lashes so heavy and clumpy.



I looked like I had 5 fat lashes.


----------



## MindySue (May 30, 2007)

haha aww


----------



## jessicadakota77 (May 30, 2007)

wow

amazin


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the idea of this thread is to show and tell your mascara




show us your lashes before the mascara and then after! don't forget to mention which mascara it is.

*MASCARA...*

cover girl's lash exact (in very black)

*BEFORE...*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...us/Before2.jpg

AFTER...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ous/After2.jpg

You've got such pretty eyes! *jealous*


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 13, 2007)

before &amp; afters like these are the reason why i love mascara so much..i'm one of those people with practically NO LASHES...but once i use my lash curler and The Almay Insider all of that changes lol


----------



## VintageGardinia (Sep 13, 2007)

Love this thread!

You gals have incredible lashes! Here are my short stubby ones.










with Shiseido Mascara Base after curling with Shu, (nothing on this eye)






Shiseido Mascara Base &amp; Diorshow

The Shiseido mascara base is a *must* since no normal mascara holds the curl for me, unless I go waterproof. My fav mascara has to be Imju Fiberwig, followed by Diorshow (but that gives me panda eyes after a couple of hours). Just ordered YSL Everlong so looking forward to trying that!

Thanks for the magazine scan Leony, very interesting!


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 13, 2007)

Seriously this is a great thread. Some of you ladies have amazing lashes...I am lemming the Telescopic now.


----------



## chinadoll (Sep 13, 2007)

I've used this mascara it's really good.


----------



## bluebird08 (Sep 14, 2007)

Gr8 idea....good topic!


----------



## schmifty (Sep 14, 2007)

For those of us who have nonexistant lashes and want to see what Telescopic looks like on us short-lashed gals... I just went out and got some, here's how it worked on me:

(Before &amp; After)











Ok I'm bored, I'll add two more... First is the $2 Rimmel Extra Super Lash (about 4 coats, but that's fair cuz I did about 3 coats for Telescopic)

Second is my HG, Maybelline Lash Stylist (1 coat), but I'm not doing it justice, as my tube of it is getting old and dried out!


----------



## badbadgirl (Sep 14, 2007)

Arrgh! I just bought Too Faced's Lash Injection so I had no intention on buying any more mascara anytime soon- but now I'm going to buy the Telescopic mascara.


----------



## Buffychristenso (Nov 25, 2007)

Great thread. Will post photos later.


----------



## glamadelic (Nov 25, 2007)

love this thread! i'm gonna contribute to it soon!! i really wanna try telescopic and diorshow!


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 25, 2007)

Good idea!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 26, 2007)

I might have to re-do this and show my full eyes and in daylight.

Excuse the lines under my eyes - bad habit of pulling the lids down.







All have been coated on 4 times and applied carefully.

My "before" lashes looks the same as the others for some reason, but I assure it's the camera angle and more closely taken and they're really puny looking, for real-real. Ha. That's why I'll take different sets later on to better show the difference + other mascaras I own.



Maybelline - Intense XXL:

I love the softness of this and the micro fiber really lengthen my lashes. The wand itself is great because it really doesn't give it a clumpy look. The voluming isn't so significant tho - I find that adding more might create "spider eyes" which I always avoid doing.



L'Oreal - Telescopic:

My favorite mascara. I'm more of a lengthening fan than volume, and the wand to this is very thin - doesn't take out a lot of product, which I like because you can always build up more if you want. Another good thing about it is that since the wand is thin, you can easily get every eyelash. Downfall - you can poke your eye easily with it if you're not careful.

*MAX Factor - Volume Couture:*

I really like this one because the wand's bristles are hard, not soft - which makes it easier to separate the lashes. It does create a bit of clumping if not careful. It lengthens too if you know how.

--------

Oh, btw - I think this thread should be stickied.


----------



## Ineta (Dec 27, 2007)

sorry girls, but I don't have a pic "before". It's done with YSL false lasg effect.


----------



## candykins (Jan 23, 2008)

cant see..i need 10 posts! awsome thread tho


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 24, 2008)

i am soooo lemming telescopic!!!!!!!


----------



## Bexy (Jan 24, 2008)

I love this thread. I am in love with Telescopic. I am forever on a mission to find a better mascara. I tried the Cover Girl lash blast recently, and what a dud. I need to post pics. I will try to do that tomorrow.


----------



## DiorShowgirl (Jan 30, 2008)

looking at those mascara pics..a lot of them look the same with the mascara..it looks like a great site..but I can't read the language..LOL..


----------



## Carlz33 (Jan 31, 2008)

I will post pics after I have enough posts to view images on here! LOL


----------



## girly_girl (Feb 21, 2008)

This is such a great thread, I've been looking for that great mascara. This has given me some ideas. Does anyone have any before and afters of diorshow? I just purchased it and hope it's my HG.


----------



## hc123 (Feb 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sereia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great thread, I can't wait to see more pictures. I think this kind of threads helps us decide on what to buy when we are not sure!Thank you

totally agree.. !


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the idea of this thread is to show and tell your mascara




show us your lashes before the mascara and then after! don't forget to mention which mascara it is.

*MASCARA...*

cover girl's lash exact (in very black)

*BEFORE...*

*http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...us/Before2.jpg*

*AFTER...*

*http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ous/After2.jpg*



Maybelline's Great Lash

Before:



After:


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pieced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is the new one from L'oreal called Telescopic. The first one is a before and after, and the rest are just how it looks with 2coats of mascara... OMG your lashes are so freakin long!! Ugh, so jealous lol


----------



## CharmeC (Feb 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *girly_girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is such a great thread, I've been looking for that great mascara. This has given me some ideas. Does anyone have any before and afters of diorshow? I just purchased it and hope it's my HG. I like Diorshow! It holds a curl pretty well!
Before:






After:


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 21, 2008)

This is an excellent thread!


----------



## fashionfreak946 (Feb 21, 2008)

great thread


----------



## girly_girl (Feb 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CharmeC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like Diorshow! It holds a curl pretty well!
Before:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/att...1&amp;d=1203626282

After:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/att...1&amp;d=1203625858

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/att...1&amp;d=1203625858


Thanks so much. your lashes look great with it! I hope it does that for mine. Can't wait to get it now.


----------



## Karren (Feb 21, 2008)

I have to try this and post some photos.... Great idea


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 22, 2008)

Great idea.


----------



## xo__KELLY (Feb 25, 2008)

I really liked the whole Japenese Magazine. Thank you sooo much!


----------



## glamadelic (Mar 26, 2008)

i love this thread! i wish it was a sticky so it would be easier to find!!


----------



## luvbug04 (Mar 26, 2008)

love this topic!!

i have a really hard time getting my eyelashes to show up in pictures b/c theyre so straight and dont hold a curl at ALL so bear with me here.

first is the before pic (sorry thats the best i could find, you can hardly see my lashes) and second one is after. the macara is Maybelline Intense XXL Microfiber Mascara. I ran out of it and im sad now, i need some more!

that after pic, i cropped out of another pic and i accidently saved over it




now its just a pic of my eyes, how sad.


----------



## glamadelic (Mar 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luvbug04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif love this topic!!i have a really hard time getting my eyelashes to show up in pictures b/c theyre so straight and dont hold a curl at ALL so bear with me here.

first is the before pic (sorry thats the best i could find, you can hardly see my lashes) and second one is after. the macara is Maybelline Intense XXL Microfiber Mascara. I ran out of it and im sad now, i need some more!

that after pic, i cropped out of another pic and i accidently saved over it



now its just a pic of my eyes, how sad.

intense xxl works very well for you! your lashes look wonderful! i cant ever get it to work right for me. =[


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh such a cool thread I wanna show off too lol, I will be back with pictures.

There are some pictures in this thread from like a year ago that I couldn't see anymore



Girls you should post your pictures as attachments so they will stay for us to see, this thread is great, very helpful.

Be back soon


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 27, 2008)

I didnt have as many pictures of different mascaras as I thought. Ive tried so many its ridiculous but its something I like to do. I still haven't found the perfect mascara.

So I cropped my pictures, the first one is my natural lashes with a little clear mascara and thats all.

The rest are Chanel Inimitable, using L'oreal Volume Shocking primer in the no makeup pics, the picture with eyeshadow I used Guerlain primer.

My eyelashes are very very curly, so I cant comment on that, I use the primer to straighten them out a little!!

I used the Chanel mascara for 3 months, it was getting dry and clumpy around the 2nd month



. It still gave a good effect though.

Right now I am using Avon Super Shock, one or two coats I have a nice natural look, or I can layer and layer and get the same effect as Chanel, no clumps, and it was only 4.99!! Chanel wasn't worth the price tag IMO.

I am wearing my blue contacts in all the pictures, sorry you can kind of see them in such close up pictures


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 27, 2008)

Love your lashes! They look really nice like that.


----------



## glamadelic (Mar 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didnt have as many pictures of different mascaras as I thought. Ive tried so many its ridiculous but its something I like to do. I still haven't found the perfect mascara.
So I cropped my pictures, the first one is my natural lashes with a little clear mascara and thats all.

The rest are Chanel Inimitable, using L'oreal Volume Shocking primer in the no makeup pics, the picture with eyeshadow I used Guerlain primer.

My eyelashes are very very curly, so I cant comment on that, I use the primer to straighten them out a little!!

I used the Chanel mascara for 3 months, it was getting dry and clumpy around the 2nd month



. It still gave a good effect though.

Right now I am using Avon Super Shock, one or two coats I have a nice natural look, or I can layer and layer and get the same effect as Chanel, no clumps, and it was only 4.99!! Chanel wasn't worth the price tag IMO.

I am wearing my blue contacts in all the pictures, sorry you can kind of see them in such close up pictures





your lashes look really great! i wish mine had natural curl like that =]


----------



## glamadelic (Mar 27, 2008)

Whew, this took awhile. I hope this chart I made helps out! I know that there are so many mascaras out to to try!

I still have a few mascaras left to do... like BE Big Tease, Maybelline Define-A-Lash Volume, L'Oreal original Voluminous. And knowing me, I'll probably get more mascara soon (if not this weekend LOL!!) Notice how all my mascara is drugstore brands... haha!!








I also added an attachment just in case. =] These also will be available on my beauty blog. If the images of my eyes are too small, just tell me and I'll upload the bigger versions. I'll probably do that later anyway! Anywho, I hope you enjoy these!!





Attachment 39922

Attachment 39923


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 27, 2008)

That is one great chart! I wish I had pictures of all the mascaras Ive tried over the years, but I guess none really impressed me that much as I am still searching for that perfect one.


----------



## LaItaliana (Mar 27, 2008)

I think the Lash Blast and Wet N Wild ones look the best. But im partial to Lash blast, its my fav



I think it really does define and thicken


----------



## luvbug04 (Mar 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif intense xxl works very well for you! your lashes look wonderful! i cant ever get it to work right for me. =[ Thank you!! I love it as well, im using CG volume exact right now and its not that great. Also, I absolutely LOVE that chart you made, very helpful! Thanks so much!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you for that excellent chart, Megan! It was very well-done!


----------



## shibo (Mar 28, 2008)

That must have taken a lot of time Citre, reallly nice chart! And Killah_Kitty, your eyelashes are gorgeous



They are so perfectly curled and separated, even without mascara, they almost look like false lashes!


----------



## shimmerE (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pieced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks everyone for the kind words. ANyone who is planning to buy Telescopic, that is not the mascara to buy if you wnat volume and length, Telescopic only gives length. I recommend LancomÃª Hypnose. I'll post pics of Hypnose as soon as I buy it... wow... i'm speachless.... your eyelashes are beautiful...


----------



## valley (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *schmifty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For those of us who have nonexistant lashes and want to see what Telescopic looks like on us short-lashed gals... I just went out and got some, here's how it worked on meBefore &amp; After)

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z...y/DSC01293.jpg

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z...y/DSC01295.jpg

Ok I'm bored, I'll add two more... First is the $2 Rimmel Extra Super Lash (about 4 coats, but that's fair cuz I did about 3 coats for Telescopic)

Second is my HG, Maybelline Lash Stylist (1 coat), but I'm not doing it justice, as my tube of it is getting old and dried out!

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z...fty/Image1.jpg

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z...fty/Image2.jpg

great pics...they give me hope! My eyelashes are sparse and I can never find a decent mascara to give them the length i'd like. I'll have to try the Telescopic! Thanks.


----------



## valley (Mar 29, 2008)

well, here goes nothing! Firstly, I am a bit older than lots of you gals here. I'm soon to be 40 so my eyes have some puff and aging to them...so keep that in mind when you look at the lashes!

I am using Shu Uemura in the 2nd and 3rd pic. In the 4th pic, I am using Shu Uemura on my left eye and Sephora Piink on my right eye. I used 3 coats of Shu Ueruma to get the length on my left eye but only 2 coats of Sephora on the right, to get the same length. Personally, I think Shu Ueruma is overrated and it clumps easily. I had to brush brush brush to get the clumps off and its a fresh tube (bought last month) I've had the Sephora Piink tube since Christmas and even though it looks like it has thickened up, it still does not clump (and its cheaper).


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 29, 2008)

OMG great thread, just discovered it!

I will post later on


----------



## vivian3685 (Mar 30, 2008)

amazing.............


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, this post makes me want to go and buy a lot of new mascaras.


----------



## igor (Apr 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bronze_chiqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love maybelline lash stylist!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me too!!! Lash Stylist (and I `m using one in brown)became my HG mascara for the last couple of months!!!

I can`t imagine my make up without this one now (and this is coming from a person who was using only YSL`s mascaras for 7 years and thought they are the best). Now, I`m saying without any exxageration--Lash Stylist is the best mascara I`ve ever had


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Apr 29, 2008)

Yet another picture post I want to do, great thread. So fun to see all the beautiful lashes. You ladies all look great!


----------



## Tyari (Apr 29, 2008)

gnarly thread!

Pieced!! Your eyelashes are freakishly long!!!!!!! Amazing!!! I'm in awe. And jealous!


----------



## neonbright (Apr 29, 2008)

I need 10 post to see.


----------



## Jazmina11 (May 2, 2008)

wow neat thread!


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (May 6, 2008)

I like the way it elongated your eyelashes and helped to open up your eye.


----------



## Adrienne (May 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didnt have as many pictures of different mascaras as I thought. Ive tried so many its ridiculous but its something I like to do. I still haven't found the perfect mascara.
So I cropped my pictures, the first one is my natural lashes with a little clear mascara and thats all.

The rest are Chanel Inimitable, using L'oreal Volume Shocking primer in the no makeup pics, the picture with eyeshadow I used Guerlain primer.

My eyelashes are very very curly, so I cant comment on that, I use the primer to straighten them out a little!!

I used the Chanel mascara for 3 months, it was getting dry and clumpy around the 2nd month



. It still gave a good effect though.

Right now I am using Avon Super Shock, one or two coats I have a nice natural look, or I can layer and layer and get the same effect as Chanel, no clumps, and it was only 4.99!! Chanel wasn't worth the price tag IMO.

I am wearing my blue contacts in all the pictures, sorry you can kind of see them in such close up pictures





I love your lashes. I think if they're was thing feature I'd absolutely would want it be big beautiful eyes with huge curled lashes lol


----------



## Karren (May 7, 2008)

Before and after using 5 different mascaras, one coat each, uncurled:

No Mascara, Maybeline Full N Soft, L'oreal HIP High Drama






Cover Girl Volume Exact, L'oreal Telescopic, L'oreal Panoramic Curl






Which looks best to you?

Ohhh yeah and there's pink!! lol


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (May 20, 2008)

wow! lash exact is amazing!


----------



## esmeralda (May 23, 2008)

wow!!.. I really wish i could see all the pics.. waiting to get to 10 posts..


----------



## paprheart (May 23, 2008)

It's amazing what mascara can do for ya


----------



## melyxo (May 24, 2008)

That Pink is insane!!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (May 24, 2008)

awesome


----------



## juicejuiceox (Jun 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *iamgrape1119* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, this post makes me want to go and buy a lot of new mascaras. me too definately! 
(btw do you do youtube, your name looks so familiar! you do dont you?)

Im waiting for someone to do fiberwig, i heard tons about this mascara!!


----------



## Tyari (Jun 13, 2008)

Killah Kitty - good gracious!!!! Amazing!


----------



## Ashley (Jun 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *juicejuiceox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif me too definately! 
(btw do you do youtube, your name looks so familiar! you do dont you?)

Im waiting for someone to do fiberwig, i heard tons about this mascara!!

There's a thread with pics for fiberwig.https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ics-48716.html

Edit: Nevermind, pics have been deleted.


----------



## peachie89 (Jun 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any differences between the water proof and non-water proof CG lash blast in how it looks?

Originally Posted by *pieced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is the new one from L'oreal called Telescopic. The first one is a before and after, and the rest are just how it looks with 2coats of mascara... wow. I use telescopic and my lashes do NOT look like that!!You have a pretty set of lashes girl...!

*still amazed/shocked/jealous*


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *tyarishanese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Killah Kitty - good gracious!!!! Amazing! Aw thank you!
Im back lol I have a new mascara I am in LOVE with, like I really might stick to this one its super great lol. Its Loreals Carbon Voluminous. Its better than Chanel, MAC, Rimmel, it does all the things for my lashes that those brands did, AND no crispy lashes!! Plus its blacker than anything Ive used so far, even Plush Lash, and that was black as I thought black could get, but nope, this is blacker lol. I dont think the pics do it justice.

Ive had it a month and its started to get a tad clumpy, but I brush through it if needed with a clean mascara wand and we are good to go.

My before pictures are somewhere in this thread, I am looking for it lol. Also please note as my lashes are curly and all over the place, I do use a primer before all my mascaras, but its more to define them and make my mascara last, doesn't really add anything else. OK enough of me talking LOL. Sorry!!











If I can Ill come back with better pics, these dont do it justice AT ALL!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 15, 2008)

cool thread, i can't see any of jennifer's pics tho...


----------



## katana (Jun 15, 2008)

This is such a good thread!!

Very helpful for picking new mascaras to try!



Thank you to all the ones who have posted pics!


----------



## makeupchick (Jun 15, 2008)

sorry picture quality is not use because i used a camera phone to take it. i used Maybelline Intense XXL waterproof mascara. Primer on one end and mascara on the other. i thikn this because it make smy lashes extremely long and seperated BUT it doesnt really give me the volume i need.


----------



## badbadgirl (Jun 16, 2008)

Karren what pink mascara is that?


----------



## moccah (Jun 16, 2008)

this is a great thread!! Im a mascara junkie, Its pretty weird to see some of the results on other people when the same mascara does something completely different on my lashes...

no mascara







this is with sky high curves maybelline, they have discontinued it in holland because of that new stupid define-a-lash, but I get the same results with L'oreals double extension beauty tubes






these are 3 layers,

One really thin one as a 'base' I let it dry for about 20 seconds, than I put a seconds thin layer on, again let it dry for about 20 seconds, the last one is a thicker layer that I comb through over and over again untill the mascara roller is out of mascara.

with l'oreal db beauty tubes I do the same thing but than with the primer firts, a thin layer, than a second layer of primer untill it gives out no more primer from the brush and than with the black part untill theres no more black on the brush.


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 16, 2008)

Gorgeous! I can see you already have long lashes. L'oreal Beauty Tubes, isn't that a new mascara in the range?


----------



## moccah (Jun 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gorgeous! I can see you already have long lashes. L'oreal Beauty Tubes, isn't that a new mascara in the range? yes it is!!this one promisess a lenghtening of 80% with volume and no more panda eyes. I was sceptic about it but I love it now


----------



## Jinx (Jun 20, 2008)

No mascara-






With Maybelline Volume Express Turbo Boost






I'm all about the volume!


----------



## *Gigi* (Jun 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didnt have as many pictures of different mascaras as I thought. Ive tried so many its ridiculous but its something I like to do. I still haven't found the perfect mascara.
So I cropped my pictures, the first one is my natural lashes with a little clear mascara and thats all.

The rest are Chanel Inimitable, using L'oreal Volume Shocking primer in the no makeup pics, the picture with eyeshadow I used Guerlain primer.

My eyelashes are very very curly, so I cant comment on that, I use the primer to straighten them out a little!!

I used the Chanel mascara for 3 months, it was getting dry and clumpy around the 2nd month



. It still gave a good effect though.

Right now I am using Avon Super Shock, one or two coats I have a nice natural look, or I can layer and layer and get the same effect as Chanel, no clumps, and it was only 4.99!! Chanel wasn't worth the price tag IMO.

I am wearing my blue contacts in all the pictures, sorry you can kind of see them in such close up pictures





Your lashes are AMAZING, even in the pic with clear mascara! I seriously would have thought that they were fake if the pics wern't taken up close. My poor lashes are non-existant without mascara and liner. I have to fake it all the way, baby!





Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm all about the volume!

Me too! your lashes look great!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you for the compliments



I do like my lashes, one of the features I love to play up.

Jinx and moccah your lashes look great! I love volume mascaras too, hence why I now am always using Loreals Voluminous lol





Oh and I want to know too, where did you get that pink mascara Karren!? I really want something like that!!


----------



## purpleRain (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought the new mascara from Chanel 'exceptionnel de Chanel' color: smokey noir

(I already love their Inimitable mascara, one of my favourites. Only negative thing is that it dries out too quick!)

I really like the result of this new mascara, this could be my new favourite



:

No mascara






With Exceptionnel






No smudge, good volume. I love it.

My lashes are short and natural invisible, so NEED a mascara all the time.


----------



## esha (Dec 30, 2008)

I love these!

moccah, I'm so jealous you don't even need mascara!

purpleRain you got great results and I'm tempted to check this one out


----------



## moccah (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Purplerain You have the most amazing eyecolor and that mascara looks really good, I can see why you think this could be your new favourite



really gorgeous


----------



## ashbee (Jan 3, 2009)

i like..i like!!! my lashes are very thin...so volume is my problem..i tried the colosal...i think it works good..but gets a bit hard by the end of the day..and then i start picking at it.. hummmph! but avon used to have a really good one it was nice and soft..and very thickning..if any one knows where i can get discontinued avon stuff from..let me know..i miss that mascara...


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 24, 2009)

I just bought the mascara from Maybelline " Lash Stiletto "






I thought this would be another disappointment but I am wrong.

I like how my lashes are longer. This is really a lengthening mascara!!! It works on my short lashes. From what I can say right now it has a good staying power but I just got this this so I haven't been wearing it long, this is my second day.

Here's a picture:


----------



## Love Souljah (Jun 25, 2009)

WAH why doesn't lash stiletto work like that on my eyelashes?!


----------

